# DP721. HELP



## LKG907 (May 1, 2003)

I've been out of town for 3 months. When I returned, my 721 only showed the program guide and the previously recorded shows. The screen just goes black when a channel is selected. Conversations with Dish indicate that it is now obselete.
So far Dish has refused to replace the receiver at their expense. I wish to own the DVR (and not lease).
Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You _do_ own the DVR, and it _is_ obsolete.

Dish is under no obligation to replace something you own with something better for you to own. It's long, LONG out of any warranty. In fact, given that you own it, they have no obligation to do anything but offer to sell you a modern receiver.

But, they ARE willing to lease you a modern equivalent receiver (i.e., 522) at no additional cost and with no programming commitment in trade for your old receiver. That's a pretty good deal, given that your current receiver has just about zero value.

You can accept that deal or not. If not, and you insist on owning, you'll need to buy yourself a modern receiver.

The choice is yours.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

You should have got a notice that your 721 needed to be replaced last year.
It had a phone number to call to get a free replacement.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually it is not a trade, as is. You'll get other DVR like 522 and will have optional one time $10 discount for programming in case if you're willing to send your 721 to Dish.
We have a few stories when ppl did that process recently, it's helpful to read those threads.


----------

